# Assembling new pc for my bro...Help!!



## abhidev (Sep 18, 2011)

I asked my bro to fill up the questionnaire...

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Daily work & Gaming

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Would prefer Intel

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:under 50k

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: not really but maybe in future

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows XP/7

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1 TB or more

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: 21” screen

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:5

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: Will be done by me

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: in 1 month

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:BD player

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: only from Mumbai

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:


----------



## Cilus (Sep 18, 2011)

AMD Phenom II 955 @ 5.4K
Asus M5A88-M (AM3+, USB 3.0, SATA 3, 140W CPU support) @ 5.3K
Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz 4GB X 1 @ 1.5K
Seagate 1 TB 7200.12 SATA @ 2.7K
Acer S226HQ 21.5" @ 6.4K
Corsair CX 500 V2 80+ @ 3K
MSI HD 6770 1 GB @ 6.3K
NZXT Gamma @ 2K
Logitech MK100 Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.5K
LG 22X SATA DVD R/W @ 0.85K
Intex 800VA UPS @ 1.4K

Total : 35.35K

For Intel get the following Items:

Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9K
Corsair Value Series 1333 MHz 4GB X1 DDR3 @ 1.2K
Acer P206HQ 20" @ 5.1K


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 18, 2011)

i think you can squeeze in a 900 series mobo in that...contact vedant kolkata for pricing

Asus M5A97 Auto O.C. Tuning


----------



## Cilus (Sep 18, 2011)

Suman, the Asus M5A series, although based on older 7XX/8XX chipset they have almost full compatibility with the Bulldozer module and supports all the features like the new Turbo Boost, high voltage handling etc.

The reason is unlike other companies like MSI, Gigabyte who have updated their existing mid-range 880, 870 or 7XX series boards through BIOS to support Bulldozer, Asus designed the middle range boards based on 880/870 chipset from the ground level to support Bulldozer. They will even support 1866 MHz memory speed, the default memory controller speed of Bulldozer module.

But as you said, if any 970 based boards are available within 6K then they will be the best buy. Any news about them in Kolkata?


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 18, 2011)

vedant had a few on display...have to contact them on pricing


----------



## abhidev (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey is it advisable to wait for Ivybridge.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 18, 2011)

my suggestion -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Asus M5A88-M|5300
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6790|7800
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|35800
that mobo is bulldozer ready. upgrade to a bulldozer processor later.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Hey is it advisable to wait for Ivybridge.....



Obviously yes, if you can.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 19, 2011)

When it is actually coming? I thought it was due in Q1 2012 and thats too much of a wait


----------



## abhidev (Sep 19, 2011)

yea what the release date for Ivy Bridge??? heard it would be Q4 2011. Well guys please suggest only Intel config, my bro wouldn't prefer AMD.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 20, 2011)

ivy bridge is long wait. not recommended. 

if you need intel -



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i3 2100|5000
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8H61-M LE B3|3300
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6790|7800
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|34800


----------



## abhidev (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys...for now you can cut out monitor,keyboard,mouse,ups out from the budget....also please suggest a better vfm config(no i3) which is future proof too...

One more question...are there mobo's which will be compatible with Ivybridge processors?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

abhidev said:


> One more question...are there mobo's which will be compatible with Ivybridge processors?



Ivy bride is of long wait. Intel change their chipset almost every-time. So, its better not to predict anything about those processors.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 21, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10000
*Motherboard*
|Asus P8H61-M LE B3|3300
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870|10800
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT GAMMA|2000
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|35300


----------



## amitabhsaha (Sep 21, 2011)

If you are going to overclock then go for i5 2500K and P67 or Z68 based mobo.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 22, 2011)

yea...also Z68 mobos would make sense right?

@Jaskanwar: the mobo u hv mentioned...does it support Xfire? also the RAM...is it a good performer(4gb in just 1.k)...? Also please suggest Corsair RAMs ?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 22, 2011)

No that does not support Crossfire, infact none of the H61 chipset based mobo have two PCI-E X16 slots for Multi-GPU setup. Only a very few H67 based board have two X16 slots and can run Crossfire @ X16-X4 mode which is not a recommended setting.
For proper Multi-GPU support in X8-X8 mode, you need to opt for either a P67 or Z68 based motherboard. The cheapest one with X8 Multi-GPU (SLI and Crossfire) is MSI Z68A-GD55 @ 9.6K.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2011)

@abhidev
wait for Ivy-->not a good idea

better to go for Jassy's i5 2500 recommendation if your brother is going for Intel way


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 23, 2011)

abhidev said:


> yea...*also Z68 mobos would make sense right?*
> 
> @Jaskanwar: the mobo u hv mentioned...does it support Xfire? also the RAM...is it a good performer(4gb in just 1.k)...? Also please suggest Corsair RAMs ?



if you will oc a k processor or use lucid virtu or ssd caching or cfx or sli. 

and g.skill rams are excellent. dont worry.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 23, 2011)

how abt Asus P8Z68-V Pro LGA 1155...is it better than MSI?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 23, 2011)

^nice board with features like bluetooth etc. 

msi one is vfm. 

and there is not a significant performance difference between boards using same chipset. oc vise both msi and asus one is good. just see which features you need.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 8, 2012)

guys updated the thread description...also check the max budget has increased to under 50k

My brother was considering Alienware x51 desktops....i suggested him to assemble one because in 50k we can get better components. Following is the config for total of 51k. Is it worth?

Intel Core i5-2500k Quad Core CPU Technical Specifications:
- Hi-C CAP for GPU provides more precise voltage.
- All Solid CAPs have longer lifespan.
Processor Speed: 3.3GHz
PhysX & 3D Vision Surround GHz
Speed in Turbo Mode up to 3.7 technology
- Support PhysX technology effects for realist physics effect.
Cache: 6MB (L3)
- Support 3D Vision Surround up to 1100MHz
Built in High Definition Graphics technology in SLI mode to provide 3
monitor
Cores: 4 output simultaneously and real 3D image experience. (Need
Number with 3D monitor and 3D glass.)
to work of Threads: 4
Manufacturing Process: 32nm
CPU Socket: LGA 1155
Video Output Function
8gb 95 Watt x 2
TDP:
Dual-link DVI
Intel Advanced Vector Extensions (AVX)
Mini HDMI x 1
MotherboardVideo
Intel Quick Sync
VGA(Optional, via DVI to D-Sub adapptor)
Intel AES-NI
HDMI(Optional, via Mini HDMI to HDMI dongle)
Intel Virtualization Technology

21" LED Monitor

Bundle MSI developed driver and utilities
MSI Live Update Series(Live Graphics Card BIOS & Live Graphics
Card Driver)
Automatically online download & update Graphics Card BIOS &
Drivers, reduce the risk of getting the wrong files, and never have the
trouble on web site searching.
MSI Graphics Card Driver
MSI Dual Core Center
MSI Live
including all real time life information you need, such as Live MSI
Product News, Live Daily Information, Live Personal Schedule
Manager, Live Search and more.
Adobe Acrobat Reader
Microsoft® DirectX
Norton Internet Security™ 2008 60 days Trial
-Blocks online identity theft by phishing Web sites
-Detects and eliminates spyware
-Removes viruses and Internet worms automatically
-Protects against hackers

Western Digital AV-GP WD20EVDS (1TBX2)-Green

DVDR/W

Cabinet

Wireless CardWireless 1502 (802.11gn) WLAN Card

Speaker(2.1)


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 8, 2012)

remove the technical specs. we already know it or can easily google it. just give the components name.

and avoid WD Green. get WD Black. Green have high failure rate and carries 2yr warranty. Black carries 5yr warranty. and the list is most likely mixed up. GPU, motherboard, ram, PSU are missing from the sheet or those are already decided?


----------



## abhidev (Feb 9, 2012)

guys please revise your config suggestions. Thanx in advance.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2012)

^ Do you have any preference(s)?


----------



## abhidev (Feb 9, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^ Do you have any preference(s)?



The processor should be intel and gfx card should be amd...rest you guys can suggest which are better.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2012)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k |12500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68P-DS3|8750
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1665
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 1GB PCIE (Dual Fan Edition)|14250
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7300
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1600
|
*Total*
|60531
It is 60K rig. If you want 50K overclock-able rig, you will get Phenom II 1090T.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2012)

hey guys...this is the config for mid range gaming pc suggested by tech2....

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2012/jun/mid_range_ivy_bridge_061925231196.jpg

please let me know if this requires any changes/additions. thanks


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 7, 2012)

No Need of I5 3570K with an H77 motherboard .
No need of an SSD . Dont go with Cooler Master PSU . Also 5K Speaker is not needed .

BTW , What is your Budget . For 70K you can build a Kickass PC with I5 2500K and a GTX 670 !!!

AMD Phenom X4 970 @ 7.6K
ASUS M5A97 @ 5.9K
GSKILL RipJAWSx 2x4 GB DDR3 @ 3K
WD 500 GB HDD @ 4K
ASUS DVD ROM @ 1K
Seasonic S12 520W @ 3.7K
Cooler Master RC430 @ 3K
Logitech Combo + BXR1221 Speaker + Numeric 600
VA UPS = 3K
BENQ 22'' HD @ 7.5K
HIS HD 7850 @ 15.3K
TOTAL @ 54K .

You can also go for I5 2400 + DH67CL B3 . But you cant OC.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

Components are highly imbalanced. 7770 with i5-3570k, seriously ?

Instead opt for i3 + 7850. Bang for buck. And if you're thinking that i3 will bottleneck, then it won't.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 7, 2012)

@Jas How come all of the 1TB hard disks in your table are listed at 2.7k?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 7, 2012)

Those Posts Were posted in Q3 2011 I think so.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 8, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Components are highly imbalanced. 7770 with i5-3570k, seriously ?



whats the issue in this?

Also guys pls do not ignore speakers and ssd....also aren't the 3rd gen intel processors more efficient and better than sandybridge?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 8, 2012)

abhidev said:


> whats the issue in this?
> 
> Also guys pls do not ignore speakers and ssd....



Well, getting a high end processor when you have no use of it, and adding a mediocre GPU, which will hamper your primary usage is like unbalancing a system. You won't even use 50% of juice of CPU.



abhidev said:


> also aren't the 3rd gen intel processors more efficient and better than sandybridge?



Doesn't matters for you.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Well, getting a high end processor when you have no use of it, and adding a mediocre GPU, which will hamper your primary usage is like unbalancing a system. You won't even use 50% of juice of CPU.



then whats the suitable gpu for this proccy?



dashing.sujay said:


> Doesn't matters for you.


why not...why wouldn't one by somehting that is power efficient and futureproof and also which as at an approx cost as that of sandybridge?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

abhidev said:


> then whats the suitable gpu for this proccy?



Its nothing like every CPU has got a suitable GPU, rather it depends upon your requriement/need.




abhidev said:


> why not...why wouldn't one by somehting that is power efficient and futureproof and also which as at an approx cost as that of sandybridge?



Its not _really_ power efficient and has got some heating issues due to bad TIM. Futureproof? Even SBs are.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Its nothing like every CPU has got a suitable GPU, rather it depends upon your requriement/need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea read in other thread abt the heating issue...but some reviews don't say that.....well i guess its safer to go with SB than IB....

can you suggest a config with SB..with a good mobo...have lost track of the new gpus...can you suggest one(budget 10-11k)?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

abhidev said:


> yea read in other thread abt the heating issue...but some reviews don't say that.....well i guess its safer to go with SB than IB....
> 
> can you suggest a config with SB..with a good mobo...have lost track of the new gpus...can you suggest one(budget 10-11k)?



This>




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ivy bridge is long wait. not recommended.
> 
> if you need intel -
> 
> ...



Just replace GPU with 6870 (in your budget). Though target for 560ti/6950 @ 13-14k. But 6870 will also be fine. Don't go below that.

And you want mobo for OC ?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 9, 2012)

Ivybridge temp problems are seriously overhyped in tdf. An existing sandybridge owner has absolutely no need to upgrade to ivybridge whereas a new owner surely can.

Ivybridge is almost as good as sandybridge as far as temps are concerned and it runs a tad hotter owing to the newer 22nm trigate transistors. Saying ivybridge has heating issues will be absolutely bull$h!t.

Besides its found out that real temp and core temp do not give accurate temp data for ivybridge processors as they do not have E1 stepping compatibility. See *here*.

Check this link to see hardocp's overclocking efforts - *Link*

So all new users can surely go for ivybridge without worrying about temps too much. Just go for a cooler as intel's stock coolers are pathetic.

Check out the following reviewer's comments and make your decision:

*Comment 1*

*Comment 2*



Spoiler



Ivy Bridge is a nice jump forward for Intel and its mainstream user group.* Ivy Bridge will afford mainstream users the ability to get through heavy workloads faster using less power, allowing for cooler running systems and any IT guy will tell you that is a great thing*.

For enthusiasts, Ivy Bridge looks to be a "push" when sitting next to Sandy Bridge on our test bench. If you are that guy looking for edge-of-the-envelope overclocks, Ivy Bridge is looking to bring you back a couple of CPU multiplier notches compared to Sandy Bridge. *If you are running at more realistic every day overclocks in the mid-4GHz range, Ivy Bride will afford you 4% to 7% better IPC than Sandy Bridge*.

The new Z77 chipset features have widened a bit, but for the power user, you likely already have those needed features on your current motherboard.

Ivy Bridge is going to be a hard up-sell to Sandy Bridge users. Unless you are running at stock clocks, it is hard to look at Ivy Bride as an upgrade for the user. If you are using an Intel system prior to Sandy Bridge, excluding X58 users, then there seems to be little reason to purchase a Sandy Bridge system if Ivy Bridge is open to you as a choice.

I recently built a new system for my personal usage. I was aware of what was coming down the pike from Intel, and instead of wait for Ivy Bridge, I made the choice to build a Sandy Bridge system. *If I was building today, I would go with an Ivy Bridge processor. I guess that really says it all for most [H] users*.




Update- All heating issues was due to *this*. Going for a good TIM will solve everything.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2012)

^ thanx for sharing the info buddy...so it is indeed safe to opt for Ivy bridge


----------



## abhidev (Jul 19, 2012)

guys....please....sorry for asking it again....but pls let me know a new config (SB or IB) except keyboard and mouse....
The budget has increased to 60-65k
Also if the config gets finalized by tomorrow then I'll get it this Saturday(21 Jul) itself....thanx in advance


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 19, 2012)

Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler	2101
Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2UK PSU	5857
Cooler Master Elite 430/ NZXT VULCAN	3465
HIS AMD H7850/ SAPHIRE HD7850 2 GB GDDR5 GC	16907
Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive	5422
GSkill Ripjaws (4 GB X 2) RAM	3520
Gigabyte z77m d3h 	7950
Intel Core i5-2500K Processor	13250
Total 58472


----------



## abhidev (Jul 19, 2012)

hey thanx for the reply...but i wanna have an i7 config....pls suggest accordingly...

Anyone here got an IB config???


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 19, 2012)

Why do you need an I7 config.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 19, 2012)

abhidev said:


> hey thanx for the reply...but i wanna have an i7 config....pls suggest accordingly...
> 
> Anyone here got an IB config???



Just replace i5-2500 with i7-2600k for 4.5k more or i7-3770k for 7k more.


----------



## Minion (Jul 19, 2012)

For gaming i7 doesn't do any miracles it performs similar to i5 so get i5 with good GPU and motherboard.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 19, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Why do you need an I7 config.



won't an i7 be more future proof than i5 ? 

Also instead of Gigabyte mobo suggested by @Naman ...will the Asus p8Z77-V-M be a better choice??


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 19, 2012)

As minion said , It wont do any miracles . I5 2500K will be my Choice . It can OC and Performs equal I7 in some games. Get a High End Graphic Card and Pair it with I5 2500K . You need a good CPU that will not Bottleneck a Graphic Card .


----------



## abhidev (Jul 19, 2012)

anyone???


----------



## sarveshrokz (Jul 19, 2012)

i too wanna buy my system tomorrow 
pls help

intel i5 2500k @13,150
intel dz68db @7,550
2 X 4gb corsair vengeance @3,300
seagate 2tb barracuda 7200rpm @6,400
cooler master 550w psu @3,750
msi 7850 twin frozr @17,150
cooler master 311 @2,450 
total 53,750 INR

is this config any good ??


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 19, 2012)

Intel DZ68DB is not a good Choice with I5 2500K. Ask your Questions in your Thread.


----------



## Minion (Jul 20, 2012)

sarveshrokz said:


> i too wanna buy my system tomorrow
> pls help
> 
> intel i5 2500k @13,150
> ...


Get asrock extreme series motherboard and change PSU to Corsair GS series.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 20, 2012)

no one.....gr8 

can anyone pls pls help me out here...

hwo abt this config




CPU - Intel Core i5-3570K - 3.40 GHz

Motherboard - ASUS P8Z77-M PRO

CORSAIR CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8(XMP) 8GB ( 2x 4GB )-8-8-8-24 or CORSAIR MZ8GX3M2A1600C9(XMP) 8GB ( 2x 4GB ) -9-9-9-24

HDD - Seagate Barracuda - 1 TB OR
Graphics card - Asus HD7770-DC-1GD5 - 
Radeon HD 7770

Optical drive - LG GH22 SATA 22x DVD-writer

Display - BenQ GL2250HM - 21.5-inch LED
Dell 21.5 inch LED - ST2220L

Speakers- iball tarang

PC Case - Cooler Master Elite 311 Plus

Power supply - Cooler Master GX 550W
Corsair Builder Series CX600 V2


----------



## Myth (Jul 20, 2012)

Stick to the 2500k. Great cpu power and value for money. It wont be a bottleneck for most graphic cards for sometime to come. Most of the games are gpu dependent. The 2500k can handle the cpu part easily. 

Good choice on the mobo. I have order the same one.

Take the low latency rams. Lower the better. 

Benq display is cheaper and has lower contrast ratio than dell.

I am not sure about iball speakers. Choose a better audio system like altec or creative. The sound quality should be able to match the display and the performance. 

For psu, take a good brand and above 550w. 
Read the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html. No CMs.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 20, 2012)

so the updated config goes like this



*CPU *
- Intel Core i5-3570K - 3.40 GHz(still inclined towards IB) or shoudl i go for SB

Motherboard - ASUS P8Z77-M PRO

*RAM *
- ?

*HDD *
- Seagate Barracuda - 1 TB or WD 1TB ?
*Graphics card*
 - 
MSI R6870
 or ?

Optical drive - LG GH22 SATA 22x DVD-writer

*Display *
- Dell 21.5 inch LED - ST2220L or 
Dell 23 inch LED - ST2320L
 or 
Dell 24 inch LED - ST2420L
 or Samsung PX2370 ?

*Speakers*
- ?

*PC Case*
 - Cooler Master Elite 311 Plus or something better

*Power supply*
 - corsair ? Corsair Builder Series CX600 V2 ?
guys suggest...

have added the gfx card...pls suggest....

just added monitors in the list


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 20, 2012)

1. CPU is fine 
2. Mobo is fine too 
3. For RAM you can take Corsair Vengance 8GB for Rs.3500 
4. Get WDC Blue 1TB for 5.2k, seagate is not a good choice now 
5. Shell some more and grab the MSI GTX-560 for 10.3k 
6. Take Asus DRW-24B5ST instead of LG. 
7. Monitor is fine 
8. Not sure about speakers, but iBall has decent sound as they are wooden speakers 
9. You can take CM Elite 430 or 431 for the same price too. 
10. For the same price, Seasonic S12II-520 is a better choice.

So, you changed the card from HD 7770 to HD 6870, but still it doesnt make sense as for 2.5k less GTX-560 is a better choice.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 20, 2012)

Why you are going for a I5 3570K . Get a I5 2500K and get a High Graphics Card .


----------



## Myth (Jul 20, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Why you are going for a I5 3570K . Get a I5 2500K and get a High Graphics Card .



I suggested the same thing, but abhidev wants an IB.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Why you are going for a I5 3570K . Get a I5 2500K and get a High Graphics Card .



Isn't IB better...m confused...can tell me why i shouldn't go for IB?

@saswat: nvidia cards hv heating problem right? Also I would prefer corsair for psu...can u suggest one considering 2yrs down the line I would overclock the proccy...


----------



## Minion (Jul 21, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



Abhidev,Get these don't go for ivy bridge they  provide similar performance to sandy bridge but are costly.It is not worth the extra cash you are putting on instead buy a good motherboard like Asrock extreme series.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2012)

*CPU *
- Intel Core i5-3570K - 3.40 GHz(still inclined towards IB) or shoudl i go for SB

Motherboard - ASUS P8Z77-M PRO

*RAM *
- corsair vengeance

*HDD *
- Seagate Barracuda - 1 TB or WD 1TB ?
*Graphics card*
 - asus/msi hd 7770

Optical drive - LG GH22 SATA 22x DVD-writer or asus drive

*Display *
- Dell 21.5 inch LED - ST220 L
*Speakers*
- logitech z323 or altec lansing or corsair sp2500

*PC Case*
 - Cooler Master Elite 311 Plus or something better

*Power supply*
 - corsair ? Corsair GS600


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 21, 2012)

Go for SNB , save money and get a HD 7850 .


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2012)

got 40% of the components today....rest will hv to wait till next week 

thanx guys for not sparing some time to suggest the config...had to decide it for myself  

updating the components purchased till now...components in bold are yet be bought



*CPU *
- Intel Core i5-3570K - 3.40 GHz(still inclined towards IB) or shoudl i go for SB 

*Motherboard *
- ASUS P8Z77-M PRO

RAM - corsair vengeance 1600MHz 8GB(2x4GB) ---> Rs.3300

HDD - WD Black 1TB ---> Rs.6650
Graphics card - ASUS HD 7770 ---> Rs.9650

Optical drive - ASUS DRW24 B5ST ---> Rs.1050

Display - Dell 21.5 inch LED - ST220 L ---> Rs.8400
Speakers - Altec Lansing Octane 7 ---> Rs.3250

*PC Case*
 - Cooler Master Elite 311 Plus or something better

Power supply - Corsair GS600 ---> Rs.4400


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 21, 2012)

You could have gone with what I said. Getting a SNB I5 2500K and spending money on a high Graphic Card .


----------



## Minion (Jul 21, 2012)

abhidev said:


> got 40% of the components today....rest will hv to wait till next week
> 
> thanx guys for not sparing some time to suggest the config...had to decide it for myself
> 
> ...



You didn't listen to us what more we can do if somebody is not ready to listen.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2012)

@minion Sainatrajan : thanx anyways ...but how abt rest of the components...? mobo+proccy+cabinet are yet to be bought...suggest some good cabinets


----------



## Minion (Jul 22, 2012)

Your budget for these three component?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2012)

30-32k

How's CM 431 plus ??? is it worth it or any other in that range?


----------



## Myth (Jul 23, 2012)

abhidev said:


> thanx guys for not sparing some time to suggest the config...had to decide it for myself



Thats not fair. People have chipped in the best possible suggestions for your config. If you bothered to notice, this thread has had more replies and views than most other config building threads. 



Sainatarajan said:


> You could have gone with what I said. Getting a SNB I5 2500K and spending money on a high Graphic Card .



This would have been the ideal path to follow if you hadnt bought the GPU. The i5 2500k is going to be more than sufficient for more cpu intensive tasks/games for some time to come. And its a great overclocker.



abhidev said:


> 30-32k
> 
> How's CM 431 plus ??? is it worth it or any other in that range?



CM 431 plus is fine. corsair 400r is better but costlier. 
My suggestions for the remaining items.
CPU : i5 2500k
MOBO : asus p8z77-m pro
CABINET : Corsair 400R


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2012)

@abhidev: congrats on the purchase..how much it costed u?which shop?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2012)

Myth said:


> Thats not fair. People have chipped in the best possible suggestions for your config. If you bothered to notice, this thread has had more replies and views than most other config building threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey thanx for the reply..well the processor is finalized to i5 3570k and mobo to ASUS P8Z77 - M -PRO...

Hows the cable management in CM 431 plus?



Zangetsu said:


> @abhidev: congrats on the purchase..how much it costed u?which shop?



hey thanx man...well its not for me..but for my bro

first roamed around for almost 3hrs trying to find out the best price that i can get...then went to Primeabgb...got a quote from them...then gave them my price quote with the best prices I found...and finally got it from Primeabgb


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2012)

^Oh yeah they are the best dealers...I buy all my techno gigs from them very well trusted

I hope the whole config is of 50k


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^Oh yeah they are the best dealers...I buy all my techno gigs from them very well trusted
> 
> I hope the whole config is of 50k



nope...actually the budget will cross 70k with everything...

als how's NZXT guardian vs CM 431?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2012)

abhidev said:


> nope...actually the budget will cross 70k with everything...
> 
> als how's NZXT guardian vs CM 431?



70k...  thats cool

I hope he's gonna use it in the same way 

NZXT is always a good choice IMO


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> 70k...  thats cool
> 
> I hope he's gonna use it in the same way
> 
> NZXT is always a good choice IMO



NZXT is costing me 700-800 more....will probably go for 431 plus...was just thinking if it is worth shelling 0.8k more

whats the diff among these...

ASUS P8Z77-M PRO Motherboard vs ASUS ASUS P8Z77-VLX Motherboard vs ASUS P8Z77-M Motherboard: Compare Motherboards: Flipkart.com


----------



## Minion (Jul 24, 2012)

What about these?
Antec DF-35-AP Mid Tower Cabinet
Linkhttp://www.flipkart.com/antec-df-35-ap-mid-tower-cabinet/p/itmd5xzywe3cdvgn?pid=CABD5XZY7SG74YRB&ref=feddb031-98a7-409c-857d-98ba28f22c73
Linkhttp://www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-haf-912-advanced-mid-tower-cabinet/p/itmd5xzyx9etdeqe?pid=CABD5XZYUURGVQW7&ref=e37a5658-02c6-4bc4-a91d-7e85795b29eb


----------



## abhidev (Jul 24, 2012)

Minion said:


> What about these?
> Antec DF-35-AP Mid Tower Cabinet
> Linkhttp://www.flipkart.com/antec-df-35-ap-mid-tower-cabinet/p/itmd5xzywe3cdvgn?pid=CABD5XZY7SG74YRB&ref=feddb031-98a7-409c-857d-98ba28f22c73
> Linkhttp://www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-haf-912-advanced-mid-tower-cabinet/p/itmd5xzyx9etdeqe?pid=CABD5XZYUURGVQW7&ref=e37a5658-02c6-4bc4-a91d-7e85795b29eb



they are too costly buddy...budget for cabinet is arnd 4k...


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 24, 2012)

*CPU *
- 
Intel Core i5-3570K - 3.40 GHz(still inclined towards IB) or shoudl i go for SB

Go for i5 2500k because it is having similar performance of ivy
Motherboard - ASUS P8Z77-M PRO<-G04it

*RAM *
- Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 or GSkill RipjawsX 4GB DDR3

*HDD *
- Seagate Barracuda - 1 TB or WD 1TB ? WD has more warranty than Seagate i think
*Graphics card*
 - 
MSI R6870
 or Any one you like 

Optical drive - LG GH22 SATA 22x DVD-writer or Asus DRW-24B5ST is better if you burn lot DVDs

*Display *
- Dell 21.5 inch LED - ST2220L or 
Dell 23 inch LED - ST2320L
 or 
Dell 24 inch LED - ST2420L
 or Samsung PX2370 ?
Samsung PX2370
*Speakers*
- Creative Speaker any model prefarably 5.1

*PC Case*
 - Cooler Master Elite 311 Plus or NZXT Gamma

*Power supply*
 - corsair ? Corsair Builder Series CX600 V2?->Corsair GS600


----------



## Minion (Jul 24, 2012)

abhidev said:


> they are too costly buddy...budget for cabinet is arnd 4k...



Then get CM 431.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 25, 2012)

hows Corsair 400R?


----------



## funskar (Jul 26, 2012)

abhidev said:


> hows Corsair 400R?



It's a grt cabby.. get it



101gamzer said:


> *CPU *
> -
> Intel Core i5-3570K - 3.40 GHz(still inclined towards IB) or shoudl i go for SB
> 
> ...



What is need of pairing i5-2500k wid z77 chipset


----------



## Myth (Jul 26, 2012)

You need z77 motherboards to exploit the unlocked features of a k series processor.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 27, 2012)

damn...the proccy and mobo are still not available in primeabgb yet....have been waiting for a full week now


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 27, 2012)

See Flipkart...
Prices are just 200-300 bucks more..


----------



## abhidev (Jul 28, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> See Flipkart...
> Prices are just 200-300 bucks more..



yea...saw that...but what abt RMA...flipkart won't do that for me right?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 28, 2012)

RMA ??

No idea ..
But if your goods are found spoilt within 30 days then no problem.. 

Contact FK customer service for more details.. ( 1800 102 3547 )(toll free)


----------



## sandynator (Jul 28, 2012)

abhidev said:


> damn...the proccy and mobo are still not available in primeabgb yet....have been waiting for a full week now



Have you tried IT wares?
Just one floor above prime abgb..........


----------



## abhidev (Jul 28, 2012)

sandynator said:


> Have you tried IT wares?
> Just one floor above prime abgb..........



wut??? i never knew that....will checkout next weekend.. thanx!!!


----------



## sandynator (Jul 29, 2012)

abhidev said:


> wut??? i never knew that....will checkout next weekend.. thanx!!!




Sorry!
Its 2 floors above Prime abgb

TheITwares Ecommerce


----------



## funskar (Jul 29, 2012)

Myth said:


> You need z77 motherboards to exploit the unlocked features of a k series processor.



U can do it wid z68 too..
No need to buy z77 chipset mobo for Sb..
Buy them fr IB.


----------



## Myth (Jul 29, 2012)

funskar said:


> What is need of pairing i5-2500k wid z77 chipset





funskar said:


> U can do it wid z68 too..
> No need to buy z77 chipset mobo for Sb..
> Buy them fr IB.



Query was regarding i5-2500k and z77 chipset. A z68 chipset was nowhere mentioned. 
z68(for most) and IB can be used together with a bios update.


----------



## Minion (Jul 29, 2012)

If you want Z77 motherboard then get GIGABYTE Z77M D3H for 7k


----------



## abhidev (Jul 30, 2012)

thanx for the replies guys...well the mobo is gonna be ASUS P8Z77 M Pro and proccy is gonna be i5 3570k...and the cabby is gonna be most probably CM 431 plus with usb3....


----------



## Myth (Jul 30, 2012)

Rumors have it that there is a shortage of the asus p8z77-m pro in the market. My local asus distributor says it will take almost 2 weeks to procure and ship the same. FK cancelled my order and marked the item as "Out of Stock".


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 30, 2012)

funskar said:


> U can do it wid z68 too..
> No need to buy z77 chipset mobo for Sb..
> Buy them fr IB.



Sadly one won't get many options of Z68 boards. Most of them are already or almost out of stock.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 31, 2012)

yea...called directly to the ASUS service center for more info...and that guy said they'll be allotting arnd 70 pcs to the retailers and mostly will be available by next week. When asked how come FK has it...they said FK stocks the components but now its not their with FK too.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 31, 2012)

So much trouble for ASUS boards ???

You may give ASRock extreme 4 a try


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2012)

abhidev said:


> yea...called directly to the ASUS service center for more info...and that guy said they'll be allotting arnd 70 pcs to the retailers and mostly will be available by next week. When asked how come FK has it...they said FK stocks the components but now its not their with FK too.



Aren't there other brands (MSI,Gigabyte) for the same chipset mobo?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> So much trouble for ASUS boards ???
> 
> You may give ASRock extreme 4 a try



frankly don't know how reliable is ASROCK....bit hesitant abt it as my current mobo is of ASUS too and has given me no problems till now.



Zangetsu said:


> Aren't there other brands (MSI,Gigabyte) for the same chipset mobo?



there are but m more inclined towards ASUS...also which other mobo is comparable with ASUS M pro ?

well I called the ASUS guys again...they said that ASUS P8Z77 M pro is out of stock and will be only available by 10th Aug in the market. hence m looking for other model. Can you guys suggest pls, have to get it this saturday?

hey guys... is ASUS P8Z77-M good over ASUS P8Z77-M Pro...whats the diff other than more usb 3.0 and audio ports?

anybody???


----------



## vkl (Aug 2, 2012)

@abhidev

Check out ASUS P8Z77-VLX motherboard.
It's an ATX mobo,overclocks quite well according to reviews.

The only con of this motherboard is it does not support sli.
It does support crossfirex though.

ASUS P8Z77-VLX


----------



## abhidev (Aug 2, 2012)

hey thanx for the reply...also hows ASUS P8Z77 M ?


----------



## Myth (Aug 2, 2012)

There are no bad mobos. Unfortunately, a few fail sometimes. 
Asus P8Z77-M is a good mobo. 
If you mean which is better then
vlx ~ m < m pro
M pro, though matx, is a solid board, OCed or not. (already bought, will assemble after  purchase the 2500k)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...ference-these-2-motherboards.html#post1717041


----------



## vkl (Aug 3, 2012)

@abhidev

Check some reviews here:
1.ASUS P8Z77-V LX  kitguru review
2.ASUS P8Z77-V LX	eTeknix review

According to the reviews it is as good as higher priced z77 mobos and even better in some respects.
Only thing it misses on is a SLI support though it has crossfirex support.


Asus P8Z77-V LX being an ATX motherboard has more expansion slots than P8Z77-M and P8Z77-M Pro.
If you are not concerned about SLI then go for Asus P8Z77-V LX.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 3, 2012)

man... M pro is out of stock everywhere  .....its now over 2 weeks...can't wait much longer....going for ASUS M is a good choice right?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 3, 2012)

Get ASUS P8Z77 V LX  @ 10.5K .


----------



## Myth (Aug 3, 2012)

M has better vrm heatsinks than lx but less expansion slots. OP might need to prioritize here.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 6, 2012)

got the P8Z77 M...thanx anyways guys...will uplaod the pics soon

here are the piics

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Vishals%20new%20Rig/DSC01771.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Vishals%20new%20Rig/DSC01773.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Vishals%20new%20Rig/DSC01775.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Vishals%20new%20Rig/DSC01783.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Vishals%20new%20Rig/DSC01785.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Vishals%20new%20Rig/DSC01790.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Vishals%20new%20Rig/DSC01792.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Vishals%20new%20Rig/DSC01794.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Vishals%20new%20Rig/DSC01800.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Vishals%20new%20Rig/DSC01801.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Vishals%20new%20Rig/DSC01802.jpg


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 6, 2012)

^Beautiful cabinet. I just love it. Take good care of it


----------



## abhidev (Aug 6, 2012)

than @sharang.... the cabinet looks more awesome with White Leds 


Guys one doubt....I have bought Corsair vengeance 1600MHz RAM...but in the system it shows just 1333MHz.....


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 6, 2012)

^ I know I own it too 
Go to the bios under AI Tweaker category.
Enable XMP Profile which has 1600Mhz ram speed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2012)

Congrats for the new purchase....how much is it above 50k?


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah please post all the prices for others to read


----------



## abhidev (Aug 6, 2012)

@zangetsu @sharang yea will update the pricing of all the components and thanx


ComponentPriceCore i5 3570k17,000Asus P8Z77 M9,650Corsair Vengeance 8 Gb 1600 MHzCM Hyper 212 EvoCorsair GS600 PSUWD 1Tb BlackASUS HD 7770 9,650Corsair 400R cabinet4,650DELL ST220L8,950Altec Lansing Ocatne 7 speakers


will update the missing prices when I reach home...don't remember the exact cost


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 6, 2012)

Congrats Bro . Nice Build !!!


----------



## abhidev (Aug 6, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Congrats Bro . Nice Build !!!



thanxx man!!!


----------

